# Trial video



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

finally got some vid from the last trial we did. note that in the "call off", the suspect did NOT drop his weapon. obviously camo still saw him as a threat. after we went the proctor told the decoy to make sure he drops the weapon. after that he runs amuck a little bit, but i expected that. in a trial setting, if he doesn't listen well on the first exercise and he learns he can do what he wants with no repercussions, then the rest is usually a challenge, so his outs were sticky after that. we did get the decoys choice trophy though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tadr5iQWRI


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How many dogs were there?

Decoy's Choice sounds like a good thing. =D>


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i think there were like 35-40 or so...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish we had more PSD videos posted. 8)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like that Tim, nice.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats on the decoy's choice. He's the one that knows what the dog is like.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought it was nice work. I also think I should share the "ear pinch" technique with you. Let your thumbnail grow out on your left hand and when the dog is being an idiot, stick your thumbnail deep into the flesh of his perky little ear........hard, and then go on your way like nothing happened.

I am in NO way responsible for your safety if he decides to bite you LOL

Nice decoy work on the first bite. I did NOT know that you would ever consider getting that far back on your heels with a dog coming that fast. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, the decoy has some brass [email protected] for sure. he gave my dog EVERY chance to call off that's for sure...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Did I hear someone in the background saying "that dogs crazy" in the background after your dog hits the first decoy (pretty spectacular, that).


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Did I hear someone in the background saying "that dogs crazy" in the background after your dog hits the first decoy (pretty spectacular, that).


yes. that would be the dutch lady who was filming it. sandra has titled a few dogs in KNPV. she is a friend of our Gregg Tawney and we visited her club on our trip. her husband is a police dog handler with dick's department.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Really nice Tim! I watched the first hit 10 times, lol


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Me too! The whole thing is very cool, but that first hit, yee haw!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! =D>


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Tim... what kind of trial was this? Great job! =D>


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Tim... what kind of trial was this? Great job! =D>


Western States Police Canine Association trial.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats the kind of entries I like. Your dog looks good Tim. Do you have any more vids of him?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Great video, Tim! I like your "trial tip", too!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Thats the kind of entries I like. Your dog looks good Tim. Do you have any more vids of him?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Ociax1OqA

that was a trial from april of this year. he was under much better control then.


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

That was such great control! I love the expression on Camo's face too - he was just enjoying himself so much!=D>


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Camo and Tim, Nicely done.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Ociax1OqA
> 
> that was a trial from april of this year. he was under much better control then.


I like that dog Tim, you know if you ever want to find him a good home, I'm sure I could be of some assistance. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks david.


----------

